# Wie spielen FPS & Hz zusammen?



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einer wqhd 144hz Monitor ( ACER ed323qura ) 

Heute habe ich das erste mal Division 2 gespielt und habe bei meinem System ( 2700x , rtx2080 , 16gb ram 3200)  bei Ultra 65-80 fps und bei Low in der Regel 140-150

Mir kommen die 140 fps schon irgendwie flüssiger vor ( allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es nur Einbildung ist ) was mich zu folgender Frage führt 

Bringen es 144hz überhaupt bei einer solch geringen fps Zahl wie 65? 

Bzw im allgemeinen :

Was passiert wenn : 

Gpu fps > hz Anzahl 
Und
Hz Anzahl > gpu fps 

Und frage 2: 

60 fps & 60 hz oder zb 
75fps & 144 hz ?



Danke & Gruß 

Marius


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Kurz gesagt, mehr ist immer besser, bei beidem. 60 Fps & 144 Hz sind besser als 60 Fps & 60 Hz. Es werden auf den kommenden Seiten dieses Threads Leute behaupten, dass du nicht mehr Hz als Fps brauchst, ist aber Quark, da du immer von mehr Hz  profitieren wirst. Egal ob mit oder ohne Free-/G-Sync.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, mehr ist immer besser, bei beidem. 60 Fps & 144 Hz sind besser als 60 Fps & 60 Hz. Es werden auf den kommenden Seiten dieses Threads Leute behaupten, dass du nicht mehr Hz als Fps brauchst, ist aber Quark, da du immer von mehr Hz  profitieren wirst. Egal ob mit oder ohne Free-/G-Sync.



Da du dich auszukennen scheinst  - kannst du mir auch erklären warum das so ist ?
Warum bringen 60 fps bei 144hz mehr obwohl die gpu nicht genug Bilder an den Monitor für die wiederholfrequenz liefert? 

Und wie ist es dann andersrum ? Wenn die gpu den Monitor mit zu vielen Frames überlagert ? ( fps > hz )?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Ansehen -> YouTube

FPS > alles andere, selbst bei einem 60 Hz Monitor hat man für das beste Spielgefühl 500+ FPS 

Bei vielen Spielen hängt die Physik mit den FPS zusammen, bei alten Skillshootern wie z.B. Quake 3 springt man weiter etc ...

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, willst du dich auf dem Weg zum "pR0g4m0r" machen stellst du die Auflösung und co runter. 

Wenn dir tearing auf den Nerv geht kannst du auch gern mit FastSync / Enhance Sync spielen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ansehen -> YouTube
> 
> FPS > alles andere, selbst bei einem 60 Hz Monitor hat man für das beste Spielgefühl 500+ FPS
> 
> ...



Mit tearing hätte ich zum Glück noch nie Probleme. Zumundest ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen. Und pro Gamer werde ich sicher nichtmehr.
Ich will einfach nur schnelles schönes spielen von aktuellen Titeln. 
Tu mich nur schwer ob ich bei Division 2 Ultra Settings und 70 fps bei 144hz oder Low Settings und 140 fps vorziehe ... ich hätte gern beides 

Bei Pubg zb merke ich schon deutlich n Unterschied von viel fps & hz ( selbst Waffen aufheben & ausrüsten geht schneller) 
Ach und zum pro Gamer : mit dem neuen Rechner mein Solo chicken dinner Rekord auf 9 kills erhöht


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Wie gesagt schau dir das Video an, da ist soweit alles erklärt. Egal ob Solo game oder Online shooter, ich würde immer schauen das ich doppelt so viele FPS erreichen wie meine refresh rate ist und dann dazu Enhance Sync an <3


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Bringen es 144hz überhaupt bei einer solch geringen fps Zahl wie 65?


Kommt drauf ab ob du mit oder ohne Sync zockst !? Mit FreeSync (Adaptive Sync, Variable Refresh Rate) und G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei *60FPS* nur mit *60Hz* also kein Vorteil gegenüber einem 60Hz Monitor
aber ohne Sync hat man auf einem 144Hz Monitor weniger Tearing als auf 60Hz. Ob sich der Aufpreis dafür lohnt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden aber in deinem Fall würde wohl ein 75Hz WQHD Monitor ausreichen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wie gesagt schau dir das Video an, da ist soweit alles erklärt. Egal ob Solo game oder Online shooter, ich würde immer schauen das ich doppelt so viele FPS erreichen wie meine refresh rate ist und dann dazu Enhance Sync an <3



hab mir das video mal angeschaut

je mehr FPS desto besser lautet also die devise

würde sich mit meinen beobachtungen bei division 2 deckeln dass ich durchaus einen unterschied zwischen 144 fps und meinen 70 fps merke...
allerdings widerstrebt es mir irgendwie bei einem neuen PC irgendwas anderes ausser max settings bei nem spiel zu spielen


----------



## compisucher (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Mir kommen die 140 fps schon irgendwie flüssiger vor ( allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es nur Einbildung ist ) was mich zu folgender Frage führt
> Bringen es 144hz überhaupt bei einer solch geringen fps Zahl wie 65?
> Und frage 2:
> 60 fps & 60 hz oder zb
> 75fps & 144 hz ?



Dem ist so, höhere FPS Zahl kommt dem menschlichen Auge flüssiger vor, unabhängig, welche Frequenz der Monitor denn tatsächlich schafft.
Soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, kommt aber der Mensch selbst bei der unbewußten Wahrnehmung  bei ca. 200 bis 250 fps an die Grenzen.
Sprich, Auge und Gehirn können es schlichtweg nicht mehr verarbeiten, die medizinische Literatur gibt aber unterschiedliche Daten an, darum die obige Spreizung.

Ähnliches ist bei der Bildwiederholfrequenz, 144Hz werden wesentlich angenehmer wahrgenommen und mit sichtbar"fluffigerem" + "knackigerem" Bild belohnt, als 60Hz.
Ab den 240Hz fängt wieder das rein wissenschaftliche Wahrnehmungsproblem an.

Subjektiv ist für mich der Unterschied zw. 60Hz und 144 Hz gewaltig, zw. 144Hz und 240Hz kann ich kaum mehr einen Unterschied feststellen.
Für mich, ebenso subjektiv, ist ein 144Hz Monitor + ein PC System das in dieser Gegend auch FPS generieren kann, der sweetpoint.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Was dem menschlichen Auge flüssiger vorkommt ist nicht unabhängig von der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors.
Beides spielt zusammen.


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



compisucher schrieb:


> höhere FPS Zahl kommt dem menschlichen Auge flüssiger vor, unabhängig, welche Frequenz der Monitor denn tatsächlich schafft.



Also 240FPS@60Hz kommen dem menschlichen *Auge* flüssiger vor als 120FPS@60Hz oder 60FPS@60Hz obwohl man in allen fällen nur 60FPS *sieht* !?
Du meinst wohl eher es kommt dem menschlichen *Gehirn* direkter vor weil man weniger Input Lag *spürt*. Um sie zu sehen braucht man genauso viel Hz.


----------



## compisucher (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Also 240FPS@60Hz kommen dem menschlichen *Auge* flüssiger vor als 120FPS@60Hz oder 60FPS@60Hz obwohl man in allen fällen nur 60FPS *sieht* !?
> Du meinst wohl eher es kommt dem menschlichen *Gehirn* direkter vor weil man weniger Input Lag *spürt*. Um sie zu sehen braucht man genauso viel Hz.



Genau so, ich habe ja nicht geschrieben: "was das menschliche Auge sieht", sondern "kommt dem menschlichen Auge..so vor" als einziges Wahrnehmungsorgan in Verbindung zu den Abläufen auf dem Monitor.
Ob es nun wissenschaftlich spüren oder vorkommen ist, mag + kann ich nicht beurteilen, entsprechende Messungen gibt es aber und sind im Netz zum Großteil auch einsehbar.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Stimmt so nicht. Ohne Sync sieht man nicht nur die 60 Fps. Bei 240 Fps @ 60 Hz siehst du bis zu vier verschiedene (Teile von) Bildern pro Scan. Unflüssiger wirkt es höchstens wegen dem Tearing, was es aber nicht ist.


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

FPS = Frames per Second = Bilder pro Sekunde ... Bilder = Vollbilder ... wenn man 240 Viertel sieht bedeutet es man sieht 60 Vollbilder also 60FPS.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Der Thread ist an und für sich gut geeignet um mit ein paar Mythen aufzuräumen 

PCGH hat es ja damals schon ein wenig ausgearbeitet -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Tipps/Wann-laufen-Spiele-fluessig-1034704/

BTW Piloten sehen teilweise bis zu 900 FPS noch Unterschiede, finde nur grade die Quelle nicht bei google. Nun sind wir alle keine Piloten aber diese Fähigkeit könnte doch der eine oder andere von uns besitzen 

Zusammenfassend:

Ein 60 Hz Screen zeigt alle 16,666666 ms ein neues Bild an, auch mit 60000 FPS bleiben es 60 Bilder pro Sekunde. Wo wir zocker von profitieren ist die verringerte Latenz um so mehr FPS wir zur Verfügung haben! Wenn jetzt noch die gesamte "Latenzkette" ( der Ping, Maus bzw. die generelle Latenz des Computers ) ebenso in dieses 16,66 ms Fenster passt haben wir das Multiplayererlebniss des Lebens 

Daraus ergibt sich aber auch das ein 144 Hz Monitor nicht immer so große Vorteile bringt wie wir gern hätten ( bei Skillshootern z.B. ) da der Ping und / oder Software ( hallo LogitechGamingSoftware ich meine dich ) einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Das Thema Eingabelatenz wird eh viel zu Stiefmütterlich behandelt. 
Fakt ist nun mal das mehr FPS helfen besser zu spielen bzw. das Spielgefühl zu verbessern. Fakt ist auch das GSync / FreeSync im oberen FPS Bereich die Latenz erhöhen, für Multiplayer ist das nichts ... eher für Grafikuhren ....

GSync und FreeSync werden als Heilsbringer verkauft, und die Menschen fallen drauf rein


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Nenne mal die Quelle zu deinen G-/Freesync-"Fakten" bitte. 

Alle die ich kenne, sagen, das beides außer wegen dem "Warten auf den nächsten Frame/Scanout" kaum einen nennenswerten Lag verursachen. Schön dargestellt am "Display Scan Diagram" hier: G-SYNC 101: G-SYNC vs. V-SYNC OFF w/FPS Limit | Blur Busters


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nenne mal die Quelle zu deinen G-/Freesync-"Fakten" bitte.
> 
> Alle die ich kenne, sagen, das beides außer wegen dem "Warten auf den nächsten Frame/Scanout" kaum einen nennenswerten Lag verursachen. Schön dargestellt am "Display Scan Diagram" hier: G-SYNC 101: G-SYNC vs. V-SYNC OFF w/FPS Limit | Blur Busters



1. Du hast dir mein verlinktes Video nicht angesehen

2. Wenn schon Blur Busters, dann bitte gleich das richtige -> Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag) | Blur Busters

Die Ergebnisse von BF4 und CS:GO zeigen sehr schön was GSync da anrichtet. Crysis 3 zeigt dieses Verhalten nicht da wir uns dort nicht in dem Bereich befinden in dem wir hohe FPS haben. Der aktuelle Wissenstand im WWW besagt das, je höher die FPS je höher die Latenz von GSync. GSync ist toll wenn du mit low FPS spielen willst, aber 144 hz + 144 FPS mit GSync ist eine absolut unsinnige Kombination.

Wie spielen denn die Leute die du kennst? Low FPS oder High FPS?


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch das GSync / FreeSync im oberen FPS Bereich die Latenz erhöhen, für Multiplayer ist das nichts ... eher für Grafikuhren ....


Das ist zwar messbar aber kaum spürbar. Klar wird ein e-Sportler der 250FPS+ schafft seine FPS nicht auf 144 limitieren nur um innerhalb der Sycn Range zu bleiben
sondern bei 250FPS@144Hz mit *minimalem Input Lag* zocken oder direkt einen 240Hz Monitor kaufen, wo das Thema Sync sowieso egal ist weil kaum noch Tearing.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist zwar messbar aber kaum spürbar. Klar wird ein e-Sportler der 250FPS+ schafft seine FPS nicht auf 144 limitieren nur um innerhalb der Sycn Range zu bleiben
> sondern bei 250FPS@144Hz mit *minimalem Input Lag* zocken oder direkt einen 240Hz Monitor kaufen, wo das Thema Sync sowieso egal ist weil kaum noch Tearing.
> 
> 
> ...



38 ms gegen 46 ms empfinde ich jetzt nicht als "kaum spürbar"  Das ist eine Verschlechterung von knapp 25 %, dafür kaufen sich Leute schon ne neue Grafikkarte ( RTX 2700 vs. RTX 2800 ). Was "GSync 400 FPS" bedeutet würde ich auch gern wissen, oder haben die doch wirklich den einzigen 400 Hz GSync Monitor der Welt bei sich stehen ... ?

Das ganze Thema ist ähnlich wie die Sache mit dem Sound am PC. Dickste Hardware im Rechner aber mit Onboardsound spielen  Nur weil man etwas auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht heist das nicht das es nicht zum Spielgefühl beiträgt 

Kleines Edit:
Auch schon zu sehen was der NV Inspector da macht. Ist aber bei jedem FPS Limiter so, eine Schande.


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

Du vermischst aber die Anwender, deren persönliche Präferenzen und deren Nutzen. Selbst 144FPS@144Hz mit klassischem V-Sync spielen sich bereits nahezu perfekt.
So zocke ich Story Games wo mich Tearing extrem stören würde. Wenn man nur 100FPS schafft dann ist FreeSync/G-Sync die Erlösung und ein technisches Wunder.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*

Vermischen tue ich da gar nichts, von Anfang an rede ich davon das mehr FPS immer besser sind. Und darum ging es auch bei Eröffnung von diesem Thread, was haben Hz Zahl und FPS miteinander zu tun.

In einem printwürdigen Test würdest du 3 Messreihen wiedergeben ( a 3 Tests = Durchschnitt und das alles bei 60 Hz und 144 Hz ).

Das würde dann so aussehen das du:

- max_fps @ gar kein Sync bei 144 Hz und 60 Hz

- max _fps @ FastSync / Enhance Sync bei 144 Hz und 60 Hz

- cap_fps bei GSync / FreeSync bei 144 Hz bzw. 60 Hz um in der range zu bleiben

hättest. GSync würde IMMER den größten Inputlag verursachen, solange du hohe FPS erzeugst.

Das DU gern mit 144 HZ @ 144 FPS im Story Game spielst ist DEINE persönliche Präferenz und hat mit dem Thema genau so wenig zu tun wie meine Präferenzen die du mir vorwirfst


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. März 2019)

Bin hier mal raus, ist besser für Hirn und Herz.


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> von Anfang an rede ich davon das mehr FPS immer besser sind.


Aber wie können mehr FPS als Hz "besser" sein wenn man dann Tearing (No Sync) oder Ruckler (Fast Sync) hat wodurch das Bild "schlechter" wird !?
Ich könnte auch noch anbringen, dass man ohne Frame Limiter ins CPU Limit laufen kann wo es durch schlechte Frametimes zu Mikrorucklern kommt
und dass mehr FPS auch mehr Strom verbrauchen also mehr Geld kosten. Das kann doch niemals besser sein. Es sind letztendlich Alles Kompromisse.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Bin hier mal raus, ist besser für Hirn und Herz.




Stimmt, ihr als Redaktion hättet die Chance mal nen Thema auszuarbeiten welchen kaum behandelt wird. Stattdessen den x-ten Print Test über irgend einen RGB Controller  Oder zahlt NV zu viel? Kein Wunder das die Print keiner mehr kauft ...



0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist aber falsch denn wie können mehr FPS als Hz  "besser" sein wenn man dann Tearing (No Sync) oder Ruckler (Fast Sync)  hat wodurch das Bild "schlechter" wird !?



Mit genug FPS ruckelt das Bild kein Stück. Hast du FastSync / Enhance Sync mal benutzt?


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

Ja, ich habe Fast Sync ausprobiert aber die gelegentlichen Mikroruckler und der hohe Stromverbrauch stehen in keiner Relation zu meinem persönlichen Nutzen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. März 2019)

Wenn du einen 144 Hz Moni hast solltest du eh schauen das du an das 2,5 bis 3 Fache an FPS kommst. Erreichst du es in irgend einem Game ausser z.B. CS:GO ? Wenn nicht hat sich das erledigt.

180 FPS mit zu erreichen ist das wesentlich einfacher, dazu ein passender 60 Hz Screen und du erlebst null Ruckler


----------



## 0ssi (19. März 2019)

Mit 300FPS und Fast Sync auf 144Hz zu zocken ist albern. Dann kaufe ich 240Hz wo ich auch tatsächlich 240FPS sehen kann und lasse Sync weg weil je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing.


----------



## ZuIR4m (20. März 2019)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wenn du einen 144 Hz Moni hast solltest du eh schauen das du an das 2,5 bis 3 Fache an FPS kommst. Erreichst du es in irgend einem Game ausser z.B. CS:GO ? Wenn nicht hat sich das erledigt.
> 
> 180 FPS mit zu erreichen ist das wesentlich einfacher, dazu ein passender 60 Hz Screen und du erlebst null Ruckler



das schaff ich ja nie im leben
ich krebse mit 70-80 fps rum bei Anthem & Division 2

wobei ich teilweise drops bis 60 habe

finde ich enttäuschend mit meiner hardware... 2700x, rtx2080, 16gb 3200mhz ram


----------



## 0ssi (20. März 2019)

Weil sich die GPU Leistung kaum noch steigert. Deine RTX2080 hat GTX1080Ti Leistung und die gab es bereits vor *2 Jahren* zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## ZuIR4m (20. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Weil sich die GPU Leistung kaum noch steigert. Deine RTX2080 hat GTX1080Ti Leistung und die gab es bereits vor *2 Jahren* zum gleichen Preis.



ich hab halt in den rechner ca 1600€ investiert vor 2 wochen (komplett alles neu aufgebaut) 

und da hätte ich eigentlich ein paar mehr FPS als 70-80 erwartet...
Maximalle details natürlich.

vllt reissen es die neuen Ryzen CPU's noch raus.. aber dann müsste ich wieder rumschrauben , den alten verkaufen etc usw...

also ich mein 70 fps auf ultra sind jetzt auch nicht schlecht...

aber gibts denn dann überhaupt n system das beispielsweise meinen 144hz monitor mit konstanten 144fps auf Maximalen Settings füttern könnte?


----------



## 0ssi (20. März 2019)

CPU Leistung ist in WQHD nicht das Problem aber durch die höhere Auflösung müssen ja mehr Pixel berechnet werden (FHD 2 Mio, WQHD 3,7 Mio) was ca. 30% Leistung entspricht.
Ist eine RTX2080 nach 2 Jahren 30% schneller als eine GTX1080Ti ? Nein, sie ist 0% schneller also hat man statt in FHD 90FPS in WQHD nur noch 60FPS und in UHD nur noch 40FPS.
Die GPU Leistung hängt massiv hinterher und dann setzt Nvidia auch noch auf Ray Tracing (völlig falscher Zeitpunkt) aber zum Glück gibt es ja DLSS um das Bild zu vermatschen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. März 2019)

@TE 
Maximale Details glaubt dir niemand hier. Wahrscheinlich meinst du gemischte und individuell angepasste Einstellungen. Für maximale Details braucht es mehr als eine Titan rtx.


----------



## ZuIR4m (21. März 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @TE
> Maximale Details glaubt dir niemand hier. Wahrscheinlich meinst du gemischte und individuell angepasste Einstellungen. Für maximale Details braucht es mehr als eine Titan rtx.




Eh... ich hab sowohl bei Anthem als auch jetzt bei Division 2 alles auf Ultra bzw eben maximal gestellt und fahre damit ca 70 fps ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. März 2019)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Eh... ich hab sowohl bei Anthem als auch jetzt bei Division 2 alles auf Ultra bzw eben maximal gestellt und fahre damit ca 70 fps ?



Maximale Einstellungen würden auch 8×msaa oder 4 faches Supersampling bedeuten und da Division2 auf einer Titan rtx mit den Ultra Einstellungen zwischen 13 und 18 GB Vram belegt, steht bei dir eher nicht alles auf max. Da wird wahrscheinlich einiges in niedrigerer Qualität gerendert.


----------



## Tomahawk145 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



> 38 ms gegen 46 ms empfinde ich jetzt nicht als "kaum spürbar" Das ist eine Verschlechterung von knapp 25 %


du spürst 8 ms? wow! Also ich spüre das nicht.

25%? wenn du von 1ms auf 3ms gehst sind das satte 200%! aber die zahl ist immernoch unsinnig klein.

Bin jetzt deinen "Blur Busters" link nicht ganz durch gegangen aber was ich so gelesen habe, ist die methode mehr als fragwürdig.

Zusammenfassend gesagt ist der Input-Lag (wen er denn tatsächlich vorhanden ist) so irrelevant für einen normalen spieler, das man garnicht darüber reden braucht.


----------



## ZuIR4m (21. März 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Maximale Einstellungen würden auch 8×msaa oder 4 faches Supersampling bedeuten und da Division2 auf einer Titan rtx mit den Ultra Einstellungen zwischen 13 und 18 GB Vram belegt, steht bei dir eher nicht alles auf max. Da wird wahrscheinlich einiges in niedrigerer Qualität gerendert.



Naja ich meinte halt einfach gesagt „ auf höchsten VorEinstellungen“ und das ist bei Division und Anthem nunmal Ultra


----------



## openSUSE (22. März 2019)

*AW: Wie spielen fps & hz zusammen?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf ab ob du mit oder ohne Sync zockst !? Mit FreeSync (Adaptive Sync, Variable Refresh Rate) und G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei *60FPS* nur mit *60Hz* also kein Vorteil gegenüber einem 60Hz Monitor ...


Auch wenn das immer und immer wieder geschrieben wird ist und bleibt es quatsch.
Der 144Hz Adaptive Sync Monitor zeigt dir das nächste fertige Bild nach 1/144 Sekunden komplett an, auch wenn es "nur" 60FPS sind. Ein max 60Hz Monitor braucht dafür mindestens 1/60 Sekunden sobald das Bild fertig ist.


----------



## 0ssi (22. März 2019)

Das wäre nur der fall ohne Sync also wenn 60FPS@144Hz anliegen aber mit Adaptive Sync taktet sich ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS auf 60Hz runter.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2019)

Nein.
Der Bildaufbau ist immer gleich schnell.


----------



## 0ssi (23. März 2019)

Der Bildaufbau bzw. die Zeit die dafür benötigt wird, ist doch von der Aktualisierungsrate abhängig !?


----------



## openSUSE (23. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Der Bildaufbau bzw. die Zeit die dafür benötigt wird, ist doch von der Aktualisierungsrate abhängig !?


 
Und damit 144Hz, die zB 60FPS ändern daran ja nichts. Das Bild wird eben nur länger gehalten  und sobald ein neues fertig ist, wird dies in 1/144 Sekunden angezeigt.


----------



## 0ssi (23. März 2019)

Nochmal: Ohne Sync läuft der Monitor bei 60FPS mit 144Hz aber mit Adaptive Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS nur noch mit 60Hz ! 
Bitte bezüglich der neuen Bildsynchronisationstechniken FreeSync/G-Sync belesen. Der Monitor taktet sich auf die FPS der Grafikkarte runter.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2019)

Lies seinen Kommentar nochmal, vielleicht verstehst du es dann.


----------



## 0ssi (23. März 2019)

Lies meinen Kommentar nochmal, vielleicht verstehst du es dann.


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Und damit 144Hz, die zB 60FPS ändern daran ja nichts. Das Bild wird eben nur länger gehalten  und sobald ein neues fertig ist, wird dies in 1/144 Sekunden angezeigt.



Nö, wird es nicht, da hat Ossi völlig recht, die Hertz des Monitor werden bei Adaptive Sync mit den FPS abgeglichen und dann hast du eben mit 77 FPS auch 77 Hertz usw.


----------



## alalcoolj (24. März 2019)

Wird nicht einfach die VBlank Dauer verlängert?


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nö, wird es nicht, da hat Ossi völlig recht, die Hertz des Monitor werden bei Adaptive Sync mit den FPS abgeglichen und dann hast du eben mit 77 FPS auch 77 Hertz usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur so zum Verständnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zum Vergleich.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. März 2019)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wird nicht einfach die VBlank Dauer verlängert?



Nein, der Scan selbst geschieht schnellstmöglichst. Wie auch in der Grafik von JoM ersichtlich.


----------



## alalcoolj (24. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nein, der Scan selbst geschieht schnellstmöglichst. Wie auch in der Grafik von JoM ersichtlich.



Der schwarze Bereich in seiner ersten Grafik, indem das Panel wartet bis der nächste Draw abgeschlossen ist, ist doch das VBlank Intervall. Dieses wird doch je nachdem wie lange die GPU braucht um das Bild zu rendern verlängert. Oder verstehe ich das falsch? Der Scan selbst dauert 1/144 s. Da sind wir uns doch einig, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. März 2019)

Rischtisch.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Die Diskussion finde ich  gerade sehr spannend.

Also ist ein 144Hz Monitor bei dem Freesync oder G-Sync aktiv sind und das Spiel mit nur 60 FPS läuft, immer noch besser als ein Monitor mit 60Hz und 60 FPS?
Ich hatte bisher auch angenommen das beides genau synchronisiert wird falls Freesync und G-Sync aktiv sind.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

Wie soll das gehen?
Woher willst du wissen, wie lange die Berechnung des nächsten Bildes dauert?
Es geht doch bei adptive Sync darum, das fertige Bild sofort rauszuschicken, wenn es fertig ist.
Würde der reine Bildaufbau des letzten Bildes aber 1/60s dauern und das neue Bild schon nach 1/113s fertig sein, könntest du das neue Bild nicht sofort anzeigen.


----------



## 0ssi (24. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, wie lange die Berechnung des nächsten Bildes dauert?


Das braucht man doch gar nicht zu wissen wenn Grafikkarte und Monitor synchronisiert sind !?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei adptive Sync darum, das fertige Bild sofort rauszuschicken, wenn es fertig ist.


Das passiert auch ohne Sync. Lediglich bei V-Sync ist es anders und genau darum gibt es Ruckler.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Würde der reine Bildaufbau des letzten Bildes aber 1/60s dauern und das neue Bild schon nach 1/113s fertig sein, könntest du das neue Bild nicht sofort anzeigen.


Warum sollte Adaptive dazu nicht in der Lage sein. Ob die FPS von 60 auf 113 springen ist egal.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

Du verstehst es entweder echt nicht oder was ich eher glaube, du willst es nicht verstehen.
Anscheinend willst du einfach nicht verstehen, wie der Bildaufbau eines Monitors funktioniert.


----------



## 0ssi (24. März 2019)

Ich verstehe zumindest, dass der Bildaufbau bzw. dessen Zeit abhängig von der Aktualisierungsrate ist und die bei Adaptive Sync variabel ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2019)

WArum verstehst du dann nicht, dass es dann nicht funktionieren kann?
Oder mal ganz einfach für dich.
Ein Bild wird in 13ms aufgebaut, aber das nächste Bild kommt schon nach 7ms.
Wie soll der Monitor das nächste Bild sofort anzeigen können, wenn das letzte Bild noch nicht aufgebaut wurde?


----------



## openSUSE (24. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zumindest, dass der Bildaufbau bzw. dessen Zeit abhängig von der Aktualisierungsrate ist und die bei Adaptive Sync variabel ist.



Vereinfacht:
Die *Bildwiederholfrequenz* ist bei einem ASync Monitor mit Range (=*Variable Synchronisierung* und NICHT "Aktualisierungsrate")  48-144Hz, damit *kann* der Monitor alle 1/144 (~0,0069) Sekunden ein neues/altes Bild darstellen. Dies ist nicht variable!
Nur kann der ASync Monitor aber auch ein Bild 1/48 (~0,0208) Sekunden lang halten, er muss in der Zeit kein neues/altes Bild anzeigen und *das ist die Variable Synchronisierung*. 
Bei einem ASync (144Hz) Monitor taktet NICHTS mit zb 60Hz, auch nicht bei 60FPS. Du musst FPS und Hz trennen, sie beschreiben in dem Kontext jeweils etwas anders.





Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ist ein 144Hz Monitor bei dem Freesync oder G-Sync aktiv sind und das Spiel mit nur 60 FPS läuft, immer noch besser als ein Monitor mit 60Hz und 60 FPS?


Deutlich besser!


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Gute Erklärung! So habe ich es jetzt auch endlich verstanden.


----------



## 0ssi (24. März 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nur kann der ASync Monitor aber auch ein Bild 1/48 (~0,0208) Sekunden lang halten,


Wie und vor allem wozu sollte er das machen ? Durch *Adaptive Sync -> VRR -> Variable Refresh Rate -> Variable Aktualisierungsrate* taktet er sich doch auf 48Hz !?


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Wie kann man nur begriffsstutzig sein.
Sollen wir dir noch bunte Bilder malen, damit du es endlich verstehst?
Es wurde dir jetzt mehrmals erklärt, aber anscheinend willst du es nicht verstehen.


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

Es ist halt technisch nicht möglich weniger FPS als Hz mit Sync flüssig darzustellen. Entweder du zeigst Bilder mehrfach an (Ruckler) oder du verringerst die Aktualisierungsrate auf die Anzahl der Bilder.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2019)

Hast du immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Bildwiederholrate und Bildaufbau verstanden?


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

Hast du immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang und die Abhängigkeit des Bildaufbaus von der Aktualisierungsrate verstanden ?


----------



## openSUSE (25. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> ... Entweder du zeigst Bilder mehrfach an (Ruckler) oder du verringerst die Aktualisierungsrate auf die Anzahl der Bilder.


Oder aber man macht es wie ein Adaptive Sync  Monitor. 
Mit der Angabe der Range ist für die GPU ersichtlich wie schnell das Bild maximal wechseln kann (zB 144Hz ~0,0069 Sekunde) und wie lange ein Bild gehalten werden kann (zb 48Hz ~ 0,0208 Sekunde), da braucht man dann auch nicht wie dumm den Monitor hoch und runtertakten - geil gell 
Man müsste das wirklich anpassbare Synchronisation oder so nennen.


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

Also bei 30FPS läuft ein Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync nicht mit 30Hz sondern weiterhin mit 144Hz aber ...  irgendwie streckt er die 30FPS damit sie in die 144Hz passen ?


----------



## openSUSE (25. März 2019)

Wenn die 30FPS in der Range sind (also wirklich jedes Bild maximal 1/30 Sekunde auseinander, quasi FPS ohne Varianz(!)) dann wird das Bild genau 1/30 Sekunde (inc scan-out) gehalten und dann das neue Bild in 1/144 Sekunde komplett angezeigt.  usw usw


----------



## Gimmick (25. März 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Vereinfacht:
> Die *Bildwiederholfrequenz* ist bei einem ASync Monitor mit Range (=*Variable Synchronisierung* und NICHT "Aktualisierungsrate")  48-144Hz, damit *kann* der Monitor alle 1/144 (~0,0069) Sekunden ein neues/altes Bild darstellen. Dies ist nicht variable!
> Nur kann der ASync Monitor aber auch ein Bild 1/48 (~0,0208) Sekunden lang halten, er muss in der Zeit kein neues/altes Bild anzeigen und *das ist die Variable Synchronisierung*.
> Bei einem ASync (144Hz) Monitor taktet NICHTS mit zb 60Hz, auch nicht bei 60FPS. Du musst FPS und Hz trennen, sie beschreiben in dem Kontext jeweils etwas anders.



Bei 60 fps läuft die Synchronisierung alle 1/60s, aber nichts mehr mit 144 Hz, sondern der Aufbau ist 1/144 s schnell - just for se Vollständigkeit.



0ssi schrieb:


> Also bei 30FPS läuft ein Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync nicht mit 30Hz sondern weiterhin mit 144Hz aber ...  irgendwie streckt er die 30FPS damit sie in die 144Hz passen ?



Bei 30 FPS dauert das Intervall zwischen zwei Bildern 1/30 s -> ~33 ms.
Der Monitor braucht immer 1/144 s für den Bildaufbau -> ~6,9 ms.

=> 33-6,9 = Bildhaltezeit

Läuft er mit 144 Hz? Nein. Er aktualisiert das Bild aber so schnell, wie ein 144 Hz Monitor.
Aktualisiert er wie in 30 Hz Moni? Nein. Ein 30 Hz Monitor würde 33 ms für den Bildaufbau benötigen und würde das Bild als Ganzes nicht halten.

Auch ein Beispiel für schnellen Bildaufbau, als die Frequenz vermuten lässt, ist "Black Frame Insertion" zur Verbessung des Schärfeeindrucks. Da müssen zwischen zwei Frames noch x ms schwarzes Bild passen. Würde das Display zum Aufbauen des Frames genausolange brauchen, wie der Refresh-Dauert, wäre da kein Spielraum mehr.


----------



## 0ssi (25. März 2019)

Wenn er das Bild angeblich so schnell wie bei 144Hz aufbaut warum ist dann der Input Lag so groß wie bei 30Hz ?


----------



## openSUSE (25. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Bei 60 fps läuft die Synchronisierung alle 1/60s, aber nichts mehr mit 144 Hz, sondern der Aufbau ist 1/144 s schnell - just for se Vollständigkeit.


Nur bei 60FPS ohne Varianz, also eigentlich nie.  
Man kann eine Aussage wie: "144Hz ASync Monitor bei 60FPS = 60Hz VSync Monitor bei 60FPS" schlicht nicht stehen lassen, ein 144Hz Async Monitor ist und bleibt (auch bei 60FPS) ein 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## openSUSE (25. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn er das Bild angeblich so schnell wie bei 144Hz aufbaut warum ist dann der Input Lag so groß wie bei 30Hz ?



Ist er aber nicht. kein LFC?
VSync an und die 30FPS haben Varianz und sind mal eben doch länger als 1/30 Sekunde?


----------



## Gimmick (25. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn er das Bild angeblich so schnell wie bei 144Hz aufbaut warum ist dann der Input Lag so groß wie bei 30Hz ?



Bin nicht sehr firm was "Input Lag" angeht.
Ist er das denn? Hat das jemand mit echten 30 Hz mal getestet? 
Ansonsten würde ich nur sagen, dass die Zeit zwischen den Frames ja nunmal die gleiche ist.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Nur bei 60FPS ohne Varianz, also eigentlich nie.
> Man kann eine Aussage wie: "144Hz ASync Monitor bei 60FPS = 60Hz VSync Monitor bei 60FPS" schlicht nicht stehen lassen, ein 144Hz Async Monitor ist und bleibt (auch bei 60FPS) ein 144Hz Monitor.



Ok .


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. März 2019)

Zum Input Lag: Ist zwar selbst ein eigenes großes Thema, da spielen aber auch Fps und Hz mit rein. 

Wenn man nicht in den Kehrwerten denkt, die ja beide an sich "Bilder pro Sekunde" sind, sondern in Bildberechnungszeit (Frametimes) und Bildaufbauzeit, ist es nur logisch, dass der Input Lag insgesamt niedriger ist, wenn beide Zeiten niedrig sind, also Fps und Hz jeweils hoch.

Kurz gesagt: Mehr ist immer besser, wie schon in Post Nr.2 geschrieben.


----------



## alalcoolj (25. März 2019)

Ganz simpel. Wenn das Bild in 1/144 s aufgebaut wird sieht man es schneller als wenn es in 1/30 s da ist. Daher geringerer input lag bei 144 Hz.


----------



## 0ssi (26. März 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ist er aber nicht. kein LFC? VSync an und die 30FPS haben Varianz und sind mal eben doch länger als 1/30 Sekunde?


Nimm 30FPS mit G-Sync oder einen Monitor mit FreeSync Range 30-144Hz und wie kommst du jetzt auf V-Sync ?
Es ging ja darum, ob eine FreeSync/G-Sync Monitor bei 30FPS mit 30 oder 144Hz läuft !? Ich denke 30FPS@30Hz.


----------



## Gimmick (26. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Nimm 30FPS mit G-Sync oder einen Monitor mit FreeSync Range 30-144Hz und wie kommst du jetzt auf V-Sync ?
> Es ging ja darum, ob eine FreeSync/G-Sync Monitor bei 30FPS mit 30 oder 144Hz läuft !? Ich denke 30FPS@30Hz.



In der von JoM79 verlinkten Grafik von nVidia, sieht man ja, dass das zumindest bei GSync nicht so ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/535168-wie-spielen-fps-hz-zusammen-5.html#post9792939


----------



## openSUSE (26. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Nimm 30FPS mit G-Sync oder einen Monitor mit FreeSync Range 30-144Hz und wie kommst du jetzt auf V-Sync ?
> Es ging ja darum, ob eine FreeSync/G-Sync Monitor bei 30FPS mit 30 oder 144Hz läuft !? Ich denke 30FPS@30Hz.



Natürlich glaubst du das. Du verstehst es ja eben nicht.
Nochmal: In dem Kontext sind 30FPS für den Monitor eben keine 30Hz. Die FPS haben IMMER Varianz! So sind deine 30FPS für den Monitor mal 1/30, dann 1/29 dann 1/31 usw usw 
Damit wäre der Monitor out of async range.
Der 144Hz ASync Monitor arbeitet IMMER gleich schnell, solange die FPS+Varianz innerhalb der Range ist (1/30 -1/144). Bist du out of Range, dann ist es eben wie bei einem 144Hz Vsync Monitor.

Also nochmal FPS sind (in dem Kontext!) nicht gleich 30Hz und 144FPS nicht gleich 144Hz.


----------



## 0ssi (26. März 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die FPS haben IMMER Varianz!


Aber doch nicht in dem Moment wo es 30FPS sind !? Und welchen Einfluss sollten variable FPS auf eine variable Aktualisierungsrate haben ? Varible Refresh Rate kurz VRR ist doch Adaptive Sync !?


----------



## openSUSE (27. März 2019)

Sorry, aber so langsam wird es peinlich.
In dem Kontext:
FPS sagt nur was über die ANZAHL pro Sekunde zB 30.
Hz sagt etwas über die Zeit ZWISCHEN 2 Bildern zB 1/30.

Aber solange du nicht verstehen willst, dass in dem Kontext 30FPS NICHT gleich 30 Hz sind, solange wirst du es nicht verstehen können.


----------



## 0ssi (27. März 2019)

Aber wenn FPS und Hz nun synchron laufen dann ist der Bildaufbau doch nicht mehr von den Hz abhängig sondern indirekt von den FPS
denn die geben vor wie viel Hz überhaupt zu Verfügung stehen um den Bildaufbau vorzunehmen und somit sind FPS ja doch gleich Hz !?


----------



## alalcoolj (27. März 2019)

Ossi, ich glaube du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass bei einem 144 Hz Async Monitor das Bild auch immer in 1/144s aufgebaut wird. Durch das "Halten" vom Bild, was durch die Verlängerung des VBlank Intervalls umgesetzt wird, kann man beispielsweise 100 synchronisierte Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen. Das wird dann als 100 Hz bezeichnet, obwohl NOCHMAL jedes dieser 100 Bilder in 1/144s (=6,9ms) aufgebaut wird und weitere 3,1ms durch VBlank gehalten wird. Bitte mal kurz in Ruhe drüber nachdenken...


----------

